# Does hog blood scare off the pigs????



## sqeeler (Dec 11, 2007)

I have recently discovered hogs on my property. I want them to stay. I recently shot a gilt and blood was spilled on the ground under the feeder. I was getting around 100 pics a night before the shot with hundreds of hogs visiting the feeder. Since the shot no pigs at all in over two days. The hogs were not spooked after the shot. They just quietly moved off which was expected. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Blood Trail (Jan 18, 2008)

No it don't. I've shot three hogs under the same feeder within 30 mins. two of them dropped in their tracks bleeding like a stuck pig! hoggs still came in to eat.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

IF anything they should be mroe attracted. I used to raise pigs and when one would die we had to take it out of the pen right away bcause is the other pigs started chewing on it then those pigs would eat each other. I do know that pigs are some of the smartest animals so maybe there was something else that got the pigs to move to.


----------



## mike2766 (May 11, 2007)

Depends to a degree on the hunting pressure. I have frequently seen even a small amount of blood spook hogs for 2 or 3 days. THese were on heavily hunted Texas ranches. Hogs are far more intelligent than most hunters are led to believe.


----------



## FL_Bubba (Jan 16, 2008)

Just keep feeding them. No worries. Eat the ones ya killed and there will be more. 
Remember that hogs will pass up corn for acorns from white oaks anyday. Was this when there were many acorns on the ground? After a big storm?


----------



## Kawabuggy (Jan 10, 2008)

This past weekend I shot one under my feeder. Within 45 minutes another group came out. This 2nd group was comprised of 2 large sows & several smaller piglets. They were heading straight towards the feeder but had to pass the blood bath from the previous hog. When they got to that blood spot on the ground the entire group came to a screeching halt and began looking down at the ground directly at the blood. Then they whipped around and high-tailed it out of there!

5 minutes later a large sow came back out of the woods, but just stood there at the edge of the woods staring at the spot where the blood was. I allowed her to make her own blood spot since she seemed to be so intrigued by the first one.

So, yes, I do believe that hogs are bothered by blood from their brothers. How bothered? Depends on how hungry they are! Do I think it would stop a young pig, or even an old sow from eating? No. Do I think an old boar that goes 200+ is going to avoid that area like the plague? YES!


----------



## Lone Elk Hunter (Dec 27, 2008)

depends on if you shot a sow or a boar here in FL when we shoot a sow in a group of hogs we wont see any hogs in that area for at least 2-4 hours now if it was a boar in a group pigs should be back within 1-2 hours


----------



## dirtymike (Jun 23, 2009)

Pigs will eat other pigs. Blood will not scare them away. They are super smart. Have excellent noses. They could have smelled you in the area now. Put your smell along with some pig blood and they put two and two together. Hogs have a large range. They travel miles and miles usally each night or day. They will be back. You cant get rid of hogs. As long as there is food, cover, and water they will be there.


----------



## TheTexasFarmBoy (Jan 17, 2010)

yeah blood want scare a hog off food. It seems like every time i think the hogs on my feeder have developed a pattern and are coming in regularly, they completely go away for a while.


----------



## luvthemhogs (Mar 23, 2008)

Blood has LITTLE effect on the others, Yes the shot scared them, Keep the food out. They will be back.
I shot 200lb boar DRT. 20 min later shot 100lb boar eating the corn in front of the dead ones mouth. hour later shot another coming in. They do travel far & eat `bout anything. Patience. GoodLuck


----------



## d2jlking (Jul 25, 2010)

The blood won't bother them long term. Remember that hogs are mobile....they may frequent an area for several days at exactly the same time, then you may never see that group again. They are always on the move.


----------



## johje66 (Dec 6, 2010)

hogs give off a scent when they die which temporarily scares off other hogs head shots are best to eliminate this scent. use lighted feeder and illuminated reticle to achieve more accurate shots at night.


----------



## Ian Pitkoff (May 6, 2011)

Give it some time they will be back. Pigs are smart creatures. Also try baiting with maple syrup and honey buns. They can not resist. I have shot hogs and waited fifteen minutes and they come back to eat next to the dead hogs.


----------

